# We have a baby........



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 2, 2005)

We had a baby boy just this morning! I am so relieved everything went well..it was a textbook delivery. "Mom" is Clementine, the donkey I rescued this past January, and I thought she looked bred (she was so thin you really couldnt tell!) The jack she had been bred to was shot, before anyone knew about them. meet our little MeadowRidges Taco Delight.(name is still in question, so if anyones comes up with a cute one..let me know!!)


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 2, 2005)

So cute! "Oh MY Darlin"


----------



## shminifancier (Apr 2, 2005)

Ahhhh Look at those ears..Nice one...Congrats, such a cutie!


----------



## mountain_waif (Apr 2, 2005)

....


----------



## Mini Lover (Apr 2, 2005)

He is adorable! I love those long ears!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## minimule (Apr 2, 2005)

Look at those ears! Very cute boy. Can't wait for my longear to come this year.


----------



## Boss Mare (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## jdomep (Apr 2, 2005)

Congratulations! He is adorable!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 3, 2005)

Is there _anything_ more beautiful than a baby Longears??? Maybe a human, maybe



But that is just BEAUTIFUL!!!! Should really be "Serendipity" Lucky, chance find.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Apr 3, 2005)

Congratulations he is a cutie. Love those ears.


----------



## qtrrae (Apr 3, 2005)

Corinne,

He is adorable!!

I am soooo glad that you rescued that little Clementine!

I shudder to think of what would have happened to her and the baby if she had it at that other place.

Love your name choice "MeadowRidges Taco Delight!!"

A great BIG "congratulations!!" ON YOUR NEW LITTLE "LONG EARS!!"


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Apr 3, 2005)

qtrrae said:


> Love your name choice "MeadowRidges Taco Delight!!"A great BIG "congratulations!!" ON YOUR NEW LITTLE "LONG EARS!!"
> 
> 353012[/snapback]
> ​


i think yall should call him floppay



congrats






i have fallen in love with him


----------



## Miniv (Apr 4, 2005)

AAAWWWWW....


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Apr 5, 2005)

HE sure is a cutie and what a blessing she was able to carry him in the shape she was in..........bless her heart........you definitely have a Gem.........in both of them....


----------



## luvmycritters (Apr 5, 2005)

Love him, love him, love him!



Pictures dont do him justice eather!



If your sis decides not to take him - can I ???


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 5, 2005)

Lori, my sis will be taking him over my dead body!!!! You can have visitation right whenever you want! He sure is getting a extended "family" and LOVES all the attention! It is so great to see Clementine so content with him! (and she seems to LOVE all the extra attention too! ) They both deserve it. Corinne


----------



## luvmycritters (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes they do!!!!!!!!


----------

